# A Question For "T Shirt Hell" Affiliates



## Pazimov (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I hope I'm posting in the right section here.


Anyway, I became an affiliate for T Shirt Hell recently and have setup quite a good flow of clicks during the week. Right now I'm at 400-ish clicks a day and have aquired about a 1000 clicks in total so far. 
I have, however, not made one single sale according to my statistics.

This strikes me as incredibly weird as I would expect T Shirt Hell to have a conversion rate of at least 1%. It's not that I'm getting the wrong target audience either. 

What's going wrong? Might there be some sort of lag for sale statistics to update? Is T Shirt Hell screwing his affiliates? 
If other affiliates are willing, maybe you could share your conversion rate. 

Either way, I would be incredibly gratefull with any answers that can me enlighten me on this. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There could be any number of reasons why your clicks aren't converting to sales.

The biggest reason could be the source of the clicks. 

Have you tried contacting the affiliate manager to see if they can look into the situation closer since they'll have your specific account information to look at?


----------



## Pazimov (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, I allready submitted 2 support tickets and haven't gotten any answer thus far. When you say "source of the clicks" do you mean a technical aspect? I cloak my link with a tinyurl, might that do something wrong to the process? Or simply how you aquire the links? I market via youtube, so they're not hits from some sort of hitswapping sites. Aslo, most of the viewers of my videos are American. So that should not be the issue either.

Either way, thanks alot for replying!


----------



## darque (Dec 21, 2009)

i am confused. you became an affiliate of tsh yet you do not know if you are getting sales ? idk? why do you not know if you are making sales? does the service do all the work ? you do not have direct access to this info? 

if this arrangement is something like they host the site you put your designs/shirts available they sell give you part payment. if its like that then they might wait 30 days before they send you any sales figures... its always better to print more than a few, or your product is not right for the market. or the market is not interested in...? 

400 hits a day to my site and no sales? no way. that is crazy even 1% sales from 400 hits is what 4 shirts ? 4 shirts is 50-100 bucks a day... not bad... i would rethink my arrangement


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

You are confusing drop ship and affiliate programs. He's not selling his own shirts on TSH, he's driving traffic to their site and should be paid per shirt sold when the customer is referred from his site.


----------



## aminkarim (Mar 30, 2010)

is your price set right?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

aminkarim said:


> is your price set right?


Are you suggesting that affiliates can change the prices on TSH's site? I'm pretty sure TSH reserves the right to set their own prices.


----------



## Pazimov (Mar 28, 2010)

They're not my own T Shirts indeed. As Kimura pointed out correctly I am merely advertising T Shirt Hell trough my own affiliate link. When people click trough that link I should get a commision on any shirts they buy from T Shirt Hell within 45 days. (because of a tracking cookie) 

A weird thing is, is that I put up the affiliate link again this morning but this time without cloaking it with tinyurl, and I got my first sale registered. Might be coincidence... I don't know.


----------



## tshirtnoob (Nov 16, 2007)

I tried them as well.
Conversion rate is absolutely horrible. Dont know how they stay in business unless they are skimming off their affiliates.

Sold 3 shirts after 2200 click throughs.
Thats a 0.0013 conversion rate. Or .13%


My website demographic is a perfect fit for t-shirthell as well. WTF?


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't think tinyurl did anything to your links. If the clicks were showing up in your affiliate panel then the links were working. If you were counting the clicks on your tinyurl and don't have a way to see the number of clicks in your affiliate panel then there might be a problem if the number of clicks aren't the same.


----------

